
VTech: We Are Not Liable If We Fail to Protect Your Data, EFF: Oh Yes You Are - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/03/vtech-we-are-not-liable-if-we-fail-protect-your-data-eff-oh-yes-you-are
======
benologist
Interesting case. Kind of rooting against the EFF on this one cause it's
victim-blaming, even if they were useless at security. Dropbox and Slack have
also been useless at security at different moments in their existence.
Transmission was useless at security until last week, Linux Mint was recently
called out for insecure practices too.

    
    
        We know that there’s no such thing as “perfect” 
        security, but when you are caught with bad practices 
        in a banner year for data breaches, you should be 
        dedicated to securing your users’ information

